# Bendigo Craft Beer Festival 30th of Nov



## gava (7/11/13)

Hey All,

Just letting people know that Bendigo Beer is running Bendigo Craft Beer Festival 30th of November.

Please check their site for details and booking, I think they're trying to do something like Ballarat 

http://bendigocraftbeerfestival.com.au/

Cheers

Gavin


----------



## gava (7/11/13)

And yes, I've got my ticket!


----------



## doon (7/11/13)

This isnt run by bendigo beer. One of my mates is one of the bendigo beer crew and he said its someone that isnt affiliated with them.


----------



## doon (7/11/13)

They will have a stall there though with the beer they brewed with brookes brewery.


----------



## s_t_r_o_b_e (7/11/13)

The Marzen? I'm sold!


----------



## gava (7/11/13)

Sorry about that Bendigo Beer... strike that from the record please..


----------



## mmmyummybeer (9/11/13)

Got our tickets too so we might see you there Gav. Recon it should be an awesome event and looking forward to it.


----------

